

The 2nd Fallacy of Big Data - Information does not equal insights  - hugoguzman
http://lithosphere.lithium.com/t5/Science-of-Social-blog/The-2nd-Fallacy-of-Big-Data-Information-Insights/ba-p/68080

======
circlefavshape
Meh. Frank Zappa said it better:

Information is not knowledge. Knowledge is not wisdom. Wisdom is not truth.

